# Help! Fiance/ partner visa malaysia based partner -



## minky (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi everybody! Im new to this forum, i have enjoyed reading the posts and the excellent and helpful repiles you give each other. My partner is currently in Malaysia studying on a student visa. Hes from Nigeria. Weve known each other for abt 2 yrs and been together for about20 months. And we have a 6 month ols as well. We were told to apply for the Fiance visa ( but now Immigration says the partner one) i think cause we have been together for awhile. My partner visited a lawyer over there and wants to use them, but the cost is alot for us. We may be faced doing it ourself. Weve heard from others that not using an agent can cause delays, (especially if you forget paperwork) and even the application can be put aside for up to a year. I feel reasonably confident about filling out/ supplying info, partner isnt confident cause he feels some delay is inevitable due to not using lawyers. I currently dnt work, so as for the sponsership, i really do not know. I was told a timeframe of 3 - 10 months, whether an agent is used or not. (Some friends who have used agent highly recommend them)And, obviously timeframes vary depending on the situation too i know. Partner wants to apply in KL cause there is an Australian embassy there, and none in Nigeria, only South Africa. Please, any advice would be most welcome. Thank you all


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

We were refused at the kl embassy. Read my posts. If u get my case officer u will be screwed as he hates Africans. Wait is over 12 months now. Took them 11.5 months to refuse us.


----------



## minky (Feb 3, 2012)

chicken999 said:


> We were refused at the kl embassy. Read my posts. If u get my case officer u will be screwed as he hates Africans. Wait is over 12 months now. Took them 11.5 months to refuse us.


yes , i heard about that...my friend applied there, still waiting after 22 MONTHS! the hubby had to go home and collect some more documents. So stressful for her, and they employed an agency too, believing it would be quicker.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Yes don't think st any quicker with an agent. Agents are good if ur case is tricky. I think it's better to apply in Pretoria I believe weight is not as long as kl


----------



## minky (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, my friend is fuming. Plans to complain to head office. Shes actually had a heart attack over it, and all the stress involved. Partner wanted us to use one initially but i felt i can handle it well enough. Our case is not too complicated. So relieved we didnt apply in KL! I remember going to the embassy, i got body scans and all, he didnt! Even had to take off my shoes, as they had metal...show my licence . Made me laugh, after all its supposed to be our own embassy. Would be great if the wait time is less yes. Maybe it happened this way for a reason....who knows


----------



## Inaya_1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

Hope you're all great! I'm a newbie and have been really impressed with the wealth of information you're all sharing with each other. 

I'm an Australian citizen with a Moroccan fiance. Was hoping to marry him in Malaysia and register our marriage there because we were both hoping to do some work there after the marriage (and he could stay there after I head back to Oz whilst we waited for the visa to be processed and he wouldn't be too far away if I wanted to visit). My family are also only able to make it to Malaysia and not Morocco for the wedding. This whole process is seriously daunting and I'm really not sure what to do, especially after reading some of the stories above. Based on your experiences, I'd really appreciate your advice about what our best option would be:

1. Get married in Malaysia but then he heads back to Morocco and we lodge the application there? 

OR

2. Get married in Malaysia and lodge the application at the Australian embassy in Malaysia? (Not sure if we can even do that)

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Inaya_1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope you're all great! I'm a newbie and have been really impressed with the wealth of information you're all sharing with each other.
> 
> ...


You don't get to have a choice where you lodge the application, it is where your fiancee is a resident at time of lodging the application. If your fiancee is living in Morocco then it will be lodged at the embassy in Cairo, if he is living in Malaysia then will be lodged in Malaysia.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Inaya_1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope you're all great! I'm a newbie and have been really impressed with the wealth of information you're all sharing with each other.
> 
> ...


Just a thought. Depending on when you are going to get married, why don't you apply for a PMV and then you can get married after the visa has been approved? Also for the PMV you need less evidence compared to the spouse visa.


----------



## Inaya_1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Mish said:


> Just a thought. Depending on when you are going to get married, why don't you apply for a PMV and then you can get married after the visa has been approved? Also for the PMV you need less evidence compared to the spouse visa.


Thanks for the reply Mish!

RE: Visa application submission - Thing is, I think he would only be able to get a tourist visa for Malaysia, so I'm not sure if that still qualifies him as 'residing' in Malaysia at the time of visa application if we decided to go with that option. Do you know if that would count? Would be easier for me to get a working visa for Malaysia and he'd just help me with my work.

With regards to the PMV option, thanks for the heads up, I looked at it but thought I'd only want to go through the hell of a whole application submission once .. and the PMV requires a lot more work once the marriage actually takes place and the new application needs to be done... don't know if I could be bothered! (Not the best attitude to have at the beginning of this journey I know... )

Would you advise speaking to an immigration agent for help with direction with these issues?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Inaya_1 said:


> Thanks for the reply Mish!
> 
> RE: Visa application submission - Thing is, I think he would only be able to get a tourist visa for Malaysia, so I'm not sure if that still qualifies him as 'residing' in Malaysia at the time of visa application if we decided to go with that option. Do you know if that would count? Would be easier for me to get a working visa for Malaysia and he'd just help me with my work.


I would be very surprised if a tourist visa counts (but of course could be wrong!) I would think that it would be where you are permanently living ie. o a working visa, citizen etc. Best to check with DIAC or a migration agent



Inaya_1 said:


> With regards to the PMV option, thanks for the heads up, I looked at it but thought I'd only want to go through the hell of a whole application submission once .. and the PMV requires a lot more work once the marriage actually takes place and the new application needs to be done... don't know if I could be bothered! (Not the best attitude to have at the beginning of this journey I know... )


Yes more paperwork to do in the long term but on the plus side you have already done alot of the paperwork and will just need the evidence gathered between the 2 visas including marriage certificate. The plus side of the PMV is that you do not need the evidence of a spouse visa like combined fiances, a shared life together etc, with the PMV you are showing that you are in a genuine relationship and making future plans.

Also with the spouse visa if you have not lived together for a period of time you might struggling with the application. Some of the offshore embassy's (especially the high risk ones) may not like an application being so soon after being married and also if you went back to Australia soon after being married they may not like that either. It really does depend on the embassy, but high risk countries it is always best to err on the cautious side of things.



Inaya_1 said:


> Would you advise speaking to an immigration agent for help with direction with these issues?


I would suggest to speak with one (even if you don't engage them to do the application). You can speak to alot of agents for a small fee and they can give you advice on which direction is the best way to heard. Of course, then it is up to you if you take their advice and also if you decide to engage an agent to help with the application.


----------



## Inaya_1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Mish said:


> I would be very surprised if a tourist visa counts (but of course could be wrong!) I would think that it would be where you are permanently living ie. o a working visa, citizen etc. Best to check with DIAC or a migration agent
> 
> Yes more paperwork to do in the long term but on the plus side you have already done alot of the paperwork and will just need the evidence gathered between the 2 visas including marriage certificate. The plus side of the PMV is that you do not need the evidence of a spouse visa like combined fiances, a shared life together etc, with the PMV you are showing that you are in a genuine relationship and making future plans.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Mish,

Geez... I really needed that reality check! (Just had a recap of the evidence list)

Based on evidence that would be required for the marriage visa application, that would be MUCH harder, especially considering the political and economic situation of Morocco and neighbouring countries at the moment. I'd be (willingly) taking on the bulk of the financial responsibility until he gets on his feet in Australia and hopefully gets a decent job here (wouldn't look too good on the application). Even though he is working very hard, it really doesn't amount to anything much in Morocco. Our only option if we were to opt for partner visa, would be if somehow he was able to get a working contract and working visa in Malaysia and then I wouldn't mind living there for the majority of the time post-marriage and travelling back to Oz for work here and there.

Will definitely book an appointment with an agent soon in order to obtain the best advice. Think we may end up having to get 'religiously married' and have a formal engagement, which would allow us to live together as per religious/cultural requirements, apply for the PMV but formally register the marriage after it is granted. Guess there may have to be a few rendezvous in Morocco/Malaysia post application lodgement until we're lucky enough to be reunited in Australia for the 'wedding'.

Admire all of you who have already embarked on the journey and get hope from your success stories...

Wish you all the best for your partner's application Mish, hope it gets approved soon!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Inaya_1 said:


> Thanks again Mish,
> 
> Geez... I really needed that reality check! (Just had a recap of the evidence list)
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, fingers crossed my fiancee's application is approved real soon .

When you say 'religiously married' are you talking about a 'marriage contract' which isn't a real marriage as per say, but allows the couple to be married and live together? I assume that makes sense to you? Confused me the first time I heard it. With a PMV you don't need to have lived together (but it does help) but they do appear to expect that you have visited your partner more than once (well from HR countries anyway).


----------



## Inaya_1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Mish said:


> Thanks very much, fingers crossed my fiancee's application is approved real soon .
> 
> When you say 'religiously married' are you talking about a 'marriage contract' which isn't a real marriage as per say, but allows the couple to be married and live together? I assume that makes sense to you? Confused me the first time I heard it. With a PMV you don't need to have lived together (but it does help) but they do appear to expect that you have visited your partner more than once (well from HR countries anyway).


haha.. yeah that's it, the marriage contract that declares us as married in 'God's eyes' but doesn't really have legal rights in any country (and would allow us to fit the requirements for the PMV). Both of us have made the personal choice that we'd rather not live together unless we're married in some way or form (each to their own  ). All we care about is being together as soon as possible because we've already waited a year to get to this point (since being introduced by a very trusted and respected mutual friend, we met in Malaysia while he was working as a volunteer). Whether that's in Morocco, Malaysia or Australia.. I'm not really fussed at the moment, I just want to go with the best option that would have minimal separation periods.... But whichever way I look.. I see lots of challenges and pain on the road ahead. Confident though, hopefully it will be worth it in the end for all of us  ..... the things people do for love!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mish has given you outstanding advice. I just wanted to chime in and say a PMV sounds much better for you. You would struggle to fit the requirements of the spouse visa without having lived together at all. Alternately, you could marry, wait a few months (and collect evidence while living together) and then apply, but the PMV is going to be less of a risk, IMO.


----------



## Inaya_1 (Aug 27, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Mish has given you outstanding advice. I just wanted to chime in and say a PMV sounds much better for you. You would struggle to fit the requirements of the spouse visa without having lived together at all. Alternately, you could marry, wait a few months (and collect evidence while living together) and then apply, but the PMV is going to be less of a risk, IMO.


Thanks for your advice CollegeGirl 

I've booked an appointment with an immigration lawyer for Tuesday so hopefully things will be much clearer after that.

Just reconnected with a friend of mine who is also Australian and sponsored her Moroccan husband 6 years ago. They were both quite young at the time and didn't have much money. She said that she actually married him in Morocco, lived with his family over there for a while after the honeymoon and then went back to Australia and submitted the application in Canberra. She did the bulk of her husband's application also. They paid someone to help them with what was needed in Cairo without actually having to go to Cairo. She said that she was just really honest with them and stated that they had not leased a place together due to lack of funds but that's why they were applying for the visa, so they could be reunited in Australia and actually work and start their life together. She had lots of proof that they were married though, with many photos, stat decs from family members, receipts from hotels that they booked for their honeymoon etc. His partner visa was granted in 6 months... 6 years ago... seems like things were much easier back then. She mentioned that she had a lovely understanding case worker and was just very upfront and honest with her about why they didn't have the typical married couple financial/living arrangement evidence.

If the PMV ends up being the best way for me to go, then I guess I'll have to take that route. Will still live with him after we have our religious marriage contract, but just won't register the marriage legally. Would much rather prefer to just marry him legally and officially start our lives together in Malaysia and submit the application later, after gathering enough evidence. Yes.. most evidence would point towards me providing the bulk of the finances for that period, but if we're honest.. what can they expect from him until he actually has a fair go to make a decent living? (too naive maybe?) As much as I'd love for the process to be faster, I'm not in the biggest rush because I know we can hopefully still be together in Malaysia until everything is approved. Waiting for the verdict on Tues...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, alot has changed in 6 years - a guy from work his wife's visa took 2 months 5 years ago and that was from a HR country!! Now you would dreaming of that even from a low risk country.

One thing I will say is that being from a HR country you need to supply alot more evidence than someone from a low risk country. A low risk country you might (and probably could) get a way with not having lived together for long after marriage and the oz partner going home, but unfortunately a high risk country they expect alot more!

If you are going to get married in Malaysia and live there after marriage I would strongly suggest a minimum of 3 months living together after marriage.

Also another question for you. I know you said that you met your fiancee whilst in Malaysia. How long were you in Malaysia for after you met him? How many trips after then have you taken to see him? Have you visited him in Morocco?

If you are going to apply in Malaysia though I would strongly suggest that you talk to chicken999 - she applied in Malaysia and her case officer didn't like African's.

In regards to finances who really knows what they think when one partner provides more than the other. Does it differ depending on the religion? Does it differ depending where the applicant is from? Who really knows.


----------



## mel2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm in the same position as most here. I am Australian, my partner is Nigerian student in Malaysia. We just applied for the sponsored partner visa (fiance visa) today in KL. We have been told 3 that our wait is 3 months. I am hoping it is successful as we have already been rejected for him to come on a visitor visa by KL...in which the reasons did not match anything- and the reply to our response to them was that it was because he was Nigerian. I am really hoping it is not the same person who reviews all these visas because it is hard to travel there so often (every 1-2 months) as immigration here isn't that happy about that. Fingers crossed that someone can give us some good news on their experiences.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

U should all read my horror story of lodging in Malaysia I sincerely hope ur case officer is not an Indian man or u may have same result as us. Read my threads and posts. 

3 months waiting? I find that strange ours was 12 months and I don't know anyone who processes in 3 months let alone African countries


----------



## mazi (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

My fiance and I submitted our application pmv at KL embassy in april this year, it has now been 8 months. We had our interview in july however co hasn't requested us to submit medicals yet. Shouldnt medicals be requested after the interview? Am worried as the 12 months is soon approaching and co is not advising us to do anything yet. What are peoples experience with KL embassy?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

mazi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My fiance and I submitted our application pmv at KL embassy in april this year, it has now been 8 months. We had our interview in july however co hasn't requested us to submit medicals yet. Shouldnt medicals be requested after the interview? Am worried as the 12 months is soon approaching and co is not advising us to do anything yet. What are peoples experience with KL embassy?


Not sure about KL but majority of embassy's (London is the only one I know of that is the exception) request medicals soon after lodgment. When we got the acknowledgement email/letter it was requested there to do the medicals within 28 days.

Maybe you should check the acknowledgement email again to make sure they didn't request medicals then. If they did, go and get them done ASAP. If not I would contact the case officer ASAP to get your HAP ID to get them done.

I am not sure about KL but would not be surprised if the medicals are sent to Australia for processing. If they are sent to Australia for processing (and not processed through e-medical) it could be months before the medicals are cleared. I have heard that the backlog for the medicals is currently 4 months.


----------



## mel2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> U should all read my horror story of lodging in Malaysia I sincerely hope ur case officer is not an Indian man or u may have same result as us. Read my threads and posts.
> 
> 3 months waiting? I find that strange ours was 12 months and I don't know anyone who processes in 3 months let alone African countries


After reading your story, I was very worried. We received an email- finally after so much time thinking they forgot us, and our CO is a woman. My fiance has an interview on the 15th Jan 2014. I'm not really sure what the interview will be about, if it means is a positive thing. I haven't received a request to interview, is that normal? Is it to just meet the CO, or visa interview? The email didn't say much just to go to Australian Embassy. Thanks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

mel2013 said:


> After reading your story, I was very worried. We received an email- finally after so much time thinking they forgot us, and our CO is a woman. My fiance has an interview on the 15th Jan 2014. I'm not really sure what the interview will be about, if it means is a positive thing. I haven't received a request to interview, is that normal? Is it to just meet the CO, or visa interview? The email didn't say much just to go to Australian Embassy. Thanks


It is normal for applicants from high risk counties like Africa to have to attend an interview and you can't read anything into it, it is just part of their process.

It is for a visa interview. There is a sticky on interviews. Sorry I can't link it as am on my mobile.

It is normal for the sponsor not to be interviewed. I have only seen a few people where the sponsor is also interviewed.

Did the email tell him to bring anything? My fiance was told to bring his passport and any additional evidence.


----------



## mel2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

Mish said:


> It is normal for applicants from high risk counties like Africa to have to attend an interview and you can't read anything into it, it is just part of their process.
> 
> It is for a visa interview. There is a sticky on interviews. Sorry I can't link it as am on my mobile.
> 
> ...


No he hasn't been asked to take anything but he will take extra "proof" as well as his passport, plus I am actually going to be there visiting him at that time which was planned much earlier. Does this mean that if he "passes" the interview our visa will be granted soon?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

mel2013 said:


> No he hasn't been asked to take anything but he will take extra "proof" as well as his passport, plus I am actually going to be there visiting him at that time which was planned much earlier. Does this mean that if he "passes" the interview our visa will be granted soon?


Not necessarily. It all depends on when the security checks comes back from Australia. How far are you into the process? I haven't seen any before where the applicant is from Nigeria but I would imagine the waiting time would be 12-18 months like alot of other African countries.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

We had our interview fairly early around 3 or 4 month mark from memory. They then let us sit for firther 8 months before declni g us when it appears they made the decision after the interview. Be sure ur fiancé knows every single thing about u your relatives and prior 2 relationships. Plus believable details if why is he studying in kl. immi know that studying in kl is normally fraudulent (ie u pay fees but don't go to classes just to get student visa ) so be prepared for many questions about school and how they came to be in malYsia to study. Is ur co Indian?


----------



## mel2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> We had our interview fairly early around 3 or 4 month mark from memory. They then let us sit for firther 8 months before declni g us when it appears they made the decision after the interview. Be sure ur fiancé knows every single thing about u your relatives and prior 2 relationships. Plus believable details if why is he studying in kl. immi know that studying in kl is normally fraudulent (ie u pay fees but don't go to classes just to get student visa ) so be prepared for many questions about school and how they came to be in malYsia to study. Is ur co Indian?


We had the interview in Jan...has taken me 6 weeks to get over it!! It was 2 months after our application. The lady at the Australian Embassy (a very young woman who was Indian-as were 90% of the office every time I've been in there) decided to interview me on the day too, because I was there- though seemed annoyed I hadn't told her I was going to be there.  She interviewed my partner (who is applying) for an hour and half, and me for an hour..It seemed liked she was purposefully trying to find something that she could "fail" us on. All I can say is can you remember what the first movie you saw together was ,esp in another country in another language?? and why does it matter that I am 2 years older then him- would she ask if he was older...(actually she asked why he was younger then me hehehe)??- It was terrible, she was not understanding of cultural aspects at all, of him (Nigerian), or even myself (Australian/ with a pretty traditional Dutch father). SHe cut me off and finish the interview rather abruptly then questioned us together, telling me 3 times not to contact her- but that my partner could email her with questions- and I had to go through him. Well we emailed her 3 weeks ago to tell her my parents are going to Malaysia if she wanted to meet with them- and no reply at all- to email or written letter my partner sent, in the off-chance she didn't receive the email (he is so sweet and trusting of people). No response...I have a bad feeling that she is going to make us wait the mandatory 12 months- for high risk individuals (as she told us in the interview) to tell us no. We have not heard anything, not about medicals or information required or next steps or anything, which leads me to think she is not going to grant it. They should just tell you earlier so I can move there. We just want to be together, but me moving would mean selling my house and giving up a great job here (which of course I would),even though I potentially would not be able to work in Malaysia. Even a panel of different nationalities and ages (although would be more daunting) would be more representative as each person interprets information differently. I really hope she grants us soon and that I am just being negative- of course my partner is so positive and just says it is the process and we must wait- I love his positivity and his calmness, and of course I love him.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Wow that interview sounds like hell. Our co in Malaysia only interviewed my partner and it went for half an hour and we thought it went well - at the time. I guess u can see what meant by they are clearly racist against Africans in Malaysia . All I can suggest is keep visiting him and keep sending them evidence. Good luck pls keep us updated


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

That sounds like such a bad experience - am so sorry you had to go through it. If it helps you generally won't hear anything about medicals or next steps etc until the visa decision is made. Also the decision the co makes is signed off by the Australian officer not the local. 

As chicken999 said just keep visiting him and after each visit supply them with more evidence. I visited my fiance twice while the application was going on and we supplied more evidence after both visits to them.

Goodluck


----------



## mel2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thankyou everyone for your support and advice....i wish I had have come here earlier rather then worrying alone. As I said I am visiting in 13 days (not counting at all), and then again in a few months),so at least that is ok. But we are having a hold on leave for just over 6 months so that is difficult (but am sure not impossible). Glad Malaysia is just a 5 hour flight and I can get 4 days off in a row if I work lots together. My parents will meet my partner for the first time when I go so I will ask them to do further stat decs, as well as lots of evidence photos, receipts etc. Prays to all of you going through this too.


----------



## mel2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thought I would update everyone who is reading our story. At our interview we were told to expect a decision 12months after our application (we applied Nov 2013). I have continued to visit him in KL and even traveled to Nigeria to visit his family. I have provided information to the embassy on all our visits (and my parents visiting hm too), 5 this year since application, but never received any confirmation from them. We email our case worker who never responds. So far we haven't heard anything from the department in regard to our application (noting it is over 12 months now). I even rang Australian Immigration who told me as visa lodged overseas they can't tell me anything. My partner tried calling and no one answer the phone or tell him the embassy closed so today he went in. Even worse news- our application is still being processed and could be given an answer 12 months from interview (which will be 14 months from application), or another 12 months. Why do they change the goal posts? So still waiting waiting. The best part is we have organised all our wedding in Australia for March 2015. I really don't know if the groom will be here now. I am at a loss to know what to do. I have sent them all the arrangements- the deposits and contacts for all the suppliers (ps is a big wedding). It is so frustrating!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Since you partner is from Nigeria it will be the security checks that are holding it up. How long it will be? Unfortunately noone knows, not even the case officers until the check returns to DIBP. Generally, those from Africa the processing time seems to be 12 to 18 months.

Unfortunately, you may not have the visa approved before the wedding date.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Well at least they havnt refused u and it's great u went to nigeria to meet his parents and ur parents went to Malays to meet him (that was one of the bullshit excuses they refused us on ). I'm assuming u sent in photos of u him and all the parents ? Did u do stat decs or statements from all 4 parents confirming they love and accept u both?

Most of us have had to postpone our weddings numerous times. It's best not yo actually plan the real deal until after he gets here. Plenty of time to organise it then. Plus it gives u time to ensure he is the same guy in Malaysia as he is in Australia (some nigerians have a peculiar change in behaviour once they hit australian soil I'm sorry to say)

Good luck, keep drowning them in evidence - my co eventually told me to stop sending them stuff that she believed in us ( 2nd time around) - so rather than ask your co about ur visa perhaps ask her is she 'satisfied with your relationship' or would she like to receive another 2kg of evidence from u - worth a try!


----------



## mel2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

An update for all those following.....so 17 months after submitting our application, we were told we would have a definitive answer by the end of Feb (after being told 3 months, then 12 months, and Nov 2014...only after constantly asking- as there is absolutely no communication from them). So hard to contact anyone from Embassy in KL, if they respond at all. I had to fly there and go to Embassy and ask and ask, and our case officer still refuse to see us. She will not answer emails....is so so frustrating. So we have to postpone our wedding. 

Our case officer has requested a second interview of my partner. There is limited information in the email, but it is basically the same as original email for interview we already did. Has anyone else had this? He had one last Jan 2014 and impromptu me being interviewed (was interview from hell), so we are a bit perplexed to why another 15 months later.

They can honestly want anymore information? I have visited 10 ties as has my parents, I have been to his home country and visited family, all of which we have sent details receipts tickets photos, Stat decs....prob an encyclopedia worth of information, and a plantation of paper each time.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I would respond to the email and say something like "We each had an interview with you on [X date]. Just confirming you are actually requesting a second interview. Happy to oblige, of course, if you are - we'll do whatever you need."

I've never heard of them asking for a second interview. If they indeed want a second interview, I don't want to scare you, but yes, I would be concerned. I would wonder if they found something that makes your relationship look not legitimate, or someone dobbed you in or something and that's what they want to talk about. Like I said - I don't want to scare you! (And I know I probably just did - sorry.) But I have to be honest that second interviews are pretty rare. Though SOMETIMES COs will call applicants just to ask them a few more general questions right before they grant the visa - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that that's what's happening here and your CO is just being a lot more formal about it for some reason!!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree with CG to email and ask if it is an additional interview but be prepared you may not get an answer if they are that slack in KL.

I have a few thoughts and CG has touched on one of them. Mine are:
1/ They forgot they interviewed him
2/ Someone dobbed it in for not being a genuine relationship 
3/ because it has been over 12 months they want to interview again to make sure nothing has changed

I only know of 1 person who had a second interview but it was a telephone interview.

Have you had a change in case officer? If you have maybe they didn't go through the file correctly.

I would be interested on chicken999's thoughts on this as she has experience with the KL embassy.

After 17 months one would think you are nearly at the end.

Good-luck


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I don't think it's a good thing - I've never heard of a second interview . I believe this embassy hates Africans and will use any excuse they can find to deny u. Be well prepared for ur interview. They don't care how many trips u have done to kl. I did about 18 over 3 years and they still denied us


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Ps is ur case officer Indian. .? The head lady over there LM also seems to hateafricans though she is Aussie. I no if many many denials of Africans in this embassy


----------



## mel2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

So the second interview... 2 hours and much like the first. No reason just lots more questions and the same ones as the first. She had all the documents that we had sent her- letters photos plane tickets etc. she refuses yo tell us what is going on and when asked said she could not tell my partner the future of his visa- therefore our future at this time or give s time frame got the decision. We don't know really what to do now. Any suggestions?


----------



## mel2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

Our case officer is A young Indisn girl HA. I don't think she has much time for Africans wanting Australian visas. We were hold what do we expect- she has other cases. Obviously we aren't important. Oh and she accused my partner of lying. Told him he was 30 mins late for interview but time in email said 2 and she told him it was supposed to be 1.30. Told him she never received his email about other documents she required yet knew he was coming to attend- strange since it was the same email!! What hope do with have with this kind of attitude


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It could be one of 2 things, either heading for rejection (only saying this because of chicken999's case) or security checks.

I have seen quite a few that are waiting on security checks be told that they can't be told how much longer it will be.

Case officers cannot tell you the outcome even if waiting for security checks (though a few may but majority not) this is because the case officer does not make the decision they just make the recommendation, the Australian officer makes the decision.

Just keep on bombarding them with new evidence all the time.

Hopefully you will get some good news soon


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the update Mel. Sounds like they are grasping as straws looking for any excuse to deny u. If they do, be prepared for outright lies in the decision notice as it certainly sounds like u are very genuine and have provided heaps of evidence. Gives u good grounds for Mrt but I think they don't care. They likely hope u will give up and not wait the 2 year Mrt or relodgment time. If u have any friends lodging tell them don't bother go home and lodge in Pretoria , u won't gave racist problems there .

Our co (first time) was young Indian guy - except he was nice to our face rAcist behind our backs. At the interview he even told my husband don't worry everything will be fine visa will be out in a few months. That's why we were shocked beyond belief to receive denial and to wait for 11 months to deny us was outrageous - their file showed they made decision to deny early in file then deliberately made us wait another 6 months for the denial. Pure evil in this embassy.

I hope u have better luck than us, fingers crossed. Please do let us know what happens.


Donna.

P.s we are going back to kl in oct may visit the embassy to say hi and f.u. Lol


----------



## mel2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah that is my feeling. They don't have a reason to say no but are desperately trying to find one. No she was racist to my face and they already denied a visitor visa - on grounds my partner was born in Nigeria ( is what the letter said!!)- which we told them about in the application. I've been prepared for another denial but to make someone wait so long/ this long is ridiculAs. Who gives these people so much power over someone else's lives. We will send another package of evidence I guess. Don't worry at this rate I will be here again in October. We just want to be together already and start our lives together not struggle with daily messaging and flights that are breaking us. Ok enough of my rant. Thank you to everyone's support. I will keep you all updated. Worst case scenario is I will have to give up Australia.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hang in there Mel. Chicken999 is evidence that true love comes out in the end and you can't let them win.

I would love to see something happen to the case officers where they have a huge number of cases go to MRT that get overturned (not based on new evidence obviously).


----------



## sumboy (Apr 19, 2015)

*Sorry*

Hey all, i'm sorry you all have to go through this in Malaysia (I'm malaysian). Racism is off the charts here especially towards Africans, Indians and Bangladeshis. Ironic when we pride ourselves being a multi-racial country, living in harmony and all that nonsense. My partner (who's got a PR in OZ) and me was toying about the idea of lodging an application offshore, in Malaysia. After reading this post and seeing how inefficient they are, we will definitely be doing it onshore instead. Sorry again and I'm embarrassed that this is happening in my country.


----------



## mel2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi everyone. Well I have some news from the embassy- after ringing every week to our case officer (with no reply or response- but messages left) and writing letters to her and The Australian High Commissioner in Malaysia- they have finally asked Gideon for his medical. We aren't getting our hopes up too much but it is something since she refused to respond to us for 3 months. 19 months of this visa and still counting- we have definitely learnt what patience is.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

mel2013 said:


> Hi everyone. Well I have some news from the embassy- after ringing every week to our case officer (with no reply or response- but messages left) and writing letters to her and The Australian High Commissioner in Malaysia- they have finally asked Gideon for his medical. We aren't getting our hopes up too much but it is something since she refused to respond to us for 3 months. 19 months of this visa and still counting- we have definitely learnt what patience is.


That sounds very positive, fingers crossed for u mel!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

That is great news


----------



## mel2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

Even better news..... Gideon had his visa approved today. We are more then excited!!!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Woo hoo!!!! Congrats!!! Enjoy your life togther in Australia


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Well done! Another victory against the racist Malaysian immi office! Congrats!


----------



## rebamac81 (Mar 18, 2014)

chicken999 said:


> Well done! Another victory against the racist Malaysian immi office! Congrats!


Congratulations! What a happy day for you both!


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Heartiest congratulations to you and your partner, Mel2013! As a Malaysian, I do express my heartfelt sympathy to those who have had difficult encounters with the visa application centre and High Commission in Kuala Lumpur. We are now in the 21st century and yet many are still not open minded and racist to the core. By the way, what is the approximate processing time for Partner Visa 309/100 in Kuala Lumpur? I am a Malaysian living in Sydney, married to an Australian citizen. My husband and I had applied for Partner Visa 820 which was refused due to an unsuccessful Schedule 3 Criteria waiver request. We had spoken to Mark recently. However, we do not have powerfully compelling circumstances at the time of our application. Hence, chances are we would be applying offshore (i.e. in Malaysia) following the upcoming MRT review.


----------



## mel2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

Just want to say a heartfelt Thankyou to everyone on this thread. You have helped me so much throughout this very long journey with support guidance and sometimes just an ear to rant. We got his ticket "home" today. So so excited- less then a week now, but enjoying the warm weather of Malaysia one last time until is cold and raining in Perth


----------

